# Info: Adidas Tactical ADV vs. Burton Ruler Wide



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

*Comparison: Adidas Tactical ADV vs. Burton Ruler Wide*

So a few members have claimed that the boots are as wide as Burton Ruler's and even more comfortable. Having both size 8 & 8.5 of the ruler's, I bought size 8 & 8.5 of the ADV's to do a comparison for you all as best as I can. I'm going to break it down by front, top, side, back & misc. After wearing the 8's I decided they were too small, so my overall comparison is on the 8.5.

*My feet stats:*
My right foot is 10 1/4" where my left is 10 1/8". Using the tool provided by WiredSport, I should be a size 8 based on my right foot, but I've decided to give 8.5 a try as well because I got black toe nails last season in the 8's. Width, I am about 4 1/4".

*Top:*
Trying the size 8, the ADV's put a lot of pressure on the top of your feet. Trying the size 8.5 was less intense, but you could still feel it. The Ruler's aren't as prominent. I think the material on the ADV is stiffer which causes the issue. Measuring from the front of my foot to where the pressure is felt, it's around the area where I have circled in the photo. Hitting that area, it's hard on the ADV. Hitting that area on the Ruler, it's a bit more flexible. Would the Superstar have the same issue since it's a less stiff boot? A review on Adidas.com says no, but someone else can test it out? Maybe they need to up size. I also think that because the liner is thinner, you feel more. I also tried loosening up the laces in that area. It doesn't help much.

** I do want to comment, that I have a medium arch on my feet. This may also play a role into the pressure. If you have a low arch or flat feet, maybe it won't affect you as much.


















*Front/Side:*
The toe box of the ADV are more comfortable because of the neoprene green material that they use for the liner. Also measuring the outside of the boot itself at the widest part, the ADV's are .0125 inches wider compared to the Ruler. The fit of the ADV felt better out of the box. I think a heat molding with the Ruler will net the same result.



















*Back:*
The heal hold within the liner of the ADV is better. As you can see in the photo below, the ADV's liner is more tighter compared to the Ruler's. There wasn't any pressure built up. The ruler could be less because on the outside of the liner is a thin piece of grey foam while there is nothing on the outside of the ADV, but I'm not 100% for sure. I'd still want to put J-Bars in my Ruler 8.5.


























*Closing Thoughts:*
The 2017 ADV's are definitely made for wide feet, but not super wide feet. If you are a E then these may be the ones for you & if you have minimal arch in your feet, as a 2E/3E they may also work. Had there been no top foot pressure, I would definitely keep these over the Burton's. The liner, the inner system, and just having laces rather then speed lace allow for more control in my opinion. While you can take the chance of maybe having it break down over time, for a $350 investment I'd rather not risk it on the mountain. Having wide feet already is a pain in the ass. I'm going to heat mold the 8.5 Ruler and deal with it.

Insoles:









Inner Lacing:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Jasyn,

Good info. Please compare to the fit to the Ruler in terms of same size Length. You are our first mondo 260 test subject so this will be helpful.


----------



## BC Snowbeard (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks Jasyn!

I remember trying on the Adidas Superstars in my local shop, and I had a similar experience with the stiff tongue around the ankle area. The sales guy told me he rides the same boot, and that the tongue breaks in pretty quickly, with that particular hot-spot disappearing with wear. There's a chance he was just trying to sell me on the boot, but if not, the same may apply to these boots as well.

I'm looking to try on the Tactical Adv. for myself, as well as the Burton Ruler Wides (as per Wired's recommendation) in Size 9 - so I'm stoked to hear about the heel hold and lack of pain width-wise.
I don't have the resources to do a side-by-side comparison, but I can certainly report back regarding how trying on each boot goes, to add to the thread.

Looking forward to the picture updates, and the info on size 8.5!


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

BC Snowbeard said:


> Thanks Jasyn!
> 
> I remember trying on the Adidas Superstars in my local shop, and I had a similar experience with the stiff tongue around the ankle area. The sales guy told me he rides the same boot, and that the tongue breaks in pretty quickly, with that particular hot-spot disappearing with wear. There's a chance he was just trying to sell me on the boot, but if not, the same may apply to these boots as well.
> 
> ...


I've updated my initial post with pictures & thoughts. Let me know how your testing goes!

Best of luck to you all :smile:


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

I would be super interested in how they compare in regards to outer shell length if you get a chance, thank you!


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

Kaladryn said:


> I would be super interested in how they compare in regards to outer shell length if you get a chance, thank you!


From front to back or something else?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

jasyn said:


> I've updated my initial post with pictures & thoughts. Let me know how your testing goes!
> 
> Best of luck to you all :smile:


thanks for the pics. The ruler still looks wider based on the insole where is counts for me(and you) and for a lot of people, on the side of the foot. This is probably contributing to the feel of decrease volume


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

jasyn said:


> From front to back or something else?


Yep, toe to heel, I wear a 9.5 and I'm trying to minimize my toe and heel drag. I have read that the Adidas Tacticals have extremely reduced footprint. Thanks again.


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

Kaladryn said:


> Yep, toe to heel, I wear a 9.5 and I'm trying to minimize my toe and heel drag. I have read that the Adidas Tacticals have extremely reduced footprint. Thanks again.


Both boots are propped up against the wall. Size 8.5


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice, thank you. The consensus seems to be Burton is a leader in 'shrinkage tech' so if Adidas is beating them that is awesome.


----------



## sureshock (Oct 2, 2012)

We have almost the same foot measurements except that your feet seem to just a tad wider than mine by about 2mm. good info!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the arch hot spot. I have the ruler wides and that's exactly where my hot spot is too... I have high arches. One of these days someone will make a shoe for someone with wide feet AND high arches 

I'm thinking the salomon hifi might be that boot.


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

dave785 said:


> Sorry to hear about the arch hot spot. I have the ruler wides and that's exactly where my hot spot is too... I have high arches. One of these days someone will make a shoe for someone with wide feet AND high arches
> 
> I'm thinking the salomon hifi might be that boot.


I never knew hifi even had a wide. For $430 that's a pretty ridiculous price lol :surprise: Maybe i'll let someone else bite the bullet :grin:


----------



## BC Snowbeard (Dec 12, 2016)

jasyn said:


> I've updated my initial post with pictures & thoughts. Let me know how your testing goes!
> 
> Best of luck to you all :smile:





jasyn said:


> I never knew hifi even had a wide. For $430 that's a pretty ridiculous price lol :surprise: Maybe i'll let someone else bite the bullet :grin:


Well, I just bit that bullet, but for the Adidas - $448 Canadian after taxes! It'll be worth it if they're my ticket to foot heaven, and if they last me a season or four!

Once they arrive, I'll put together a similar post here with my foot size, and comparison pictures. More data-points for Wired, and all of us wide-footed shredders :grin:


----------



## BC Snowbeard (Dec 12, 2016)

BC Snowbeard said:


> Well, I just bit that bullet, but for the Adidas - $448 Canadian after taxes! It'll be worth it if they're my ticket to foot heaven, and if they last me a season or four!
> 
> Once they arrive, I'll put together a similar post here with my foot size, and comparison pictures. More data-points for Wired, and all of us wide-footed shredders :grin:


Small update - the Tactical ADV bullet was worth every penny. Turns out it was a magic bullet for my boot problems! I'll put together a write-up/review if I can find some spare time over the holiday weekend, or just after.


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

BC Snowbeard said:


> Small update - the Tactical ADV bullet was worth every penny. Turns out it was a magic bullet for my boot problems! I'll put together a write-up/review if I can find some spare time over the holiday weekend, or just after.


Glad they worked out for you.


----------



## muttonchops (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi @jasyn

I have pretty similar feet to you and Wired is recomending the Burton Ruler Wides. I am Mondo 265

When you first try the 8.5 Burtons on..can you even get your feet in. Did you mold the inserts (yourself / shop)?

Thanks


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

muttonchops said:


> Hi @jasyn
> 
> I have pretty similar feet to you and Wired is recomending the Burton Ruler Wides. I am Mondo 265
> 
> ...


Yes I can. I did not heat mold them yet since I've been capable of walking around in them with superfeet blue without any issues. I took them to Mammoth during Christmas and road all day without having issues.


----------



## ebfootball139 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks for the comparison, haven't tried ADV but i love my Rulers


----------

